# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Для ядра Linux написан патч, многократно улучшающий отзывчивость системы

## olejah

Майк Галбрейт написал патч, многократно улучшающий отзывчивость системы при использовании многопоточных фоновых приложений, таких как, например, компиляции. 

Линус Торвальдс проверил и высоко оценил данную работу. К примеру, он запустил сборку — 'make -j64' — и при этом система оставалась отзывчивой, а прокрутка в веб-браузере — плавной. Торвальдс прокомментировал патч так: "that's a killer feature".

securitylab.ru

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pcnoob

И что это значит быстрее работает когда этот патч? А какие минусы у него?

----------

